
Indianapolis Police Have Been “Blinded Lately Because They Shut Backpage Down” - raleighm
https://blog.ericgoldman.org/archives/2018/07/indianapolis-police-have-been-blinded-lately-because-they-shut-backpage-down.htm
======
ryanmercer
Prostitution needs decriminalized as long as both parties are willing
participants anyway and I doubt just IMPD have had issues, Backpages wasn't
limited to here in Indy.

------
sadris
Judge a law not by its intent, but by its outcome.

